# Life with Mahindra Reva's e2o Electric Car



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

I drive this brilliant lil EV and i luv it.

Do read my monthly updates here!
http://www.pluginindia.com/1/post/2013/09/why-i-got-the-mahindra-e2o.html


----------

